# Foiles sraight meat???



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

has anyone else had problems with there reeds blistering????


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

nope havnt had a problem with mine


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I get most of my calls reeds to blister after blowing the call for about 2 years because I blow on them quite hard it is just A matter of how hard you blow and how much you use the call but all reeds will blister eventually


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just wonder because both of my foiles blistered and never had any problems with my heartland reeds that are squared off instead of rounded.thanks for the reply


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

A reed doesnt last me a month before mine start to blister......It really sucks when you dont have any replacements with you inthe field.


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

All reeds will blister at some point depending on amount of use, break of the guts and amount shaved off the reed. Get a new one and tune it up, or send it to Foiles to be retuned.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

havent had any problems with mine i have been blowing every day hard since x-mas


----------

